# Hammer Handle Wedges



## Harbo (14 Sep 2011)

I am in the process of replacing a few hammer handles on some of the old hammers I have inherited.
Can anybody point me to what the dimensions of the hammer handle wedges are please?
They come in sizes 00 to 5 and some companies only sell in boxes of 100 (which I do not want!).

Do the sheds sell them?

Rod


----------



## knappers (14 Sep 2011)

There are small assorted packs of wedges on eBay.

Si


----------



## marcros (14 Sep 2011)

Harbo":fiugyk2q said:


> Do the sheds sell them?
> 
> Rod



Not when I tried to get a replacement handle and wedges- I gave up in the end, because for an old cheap ball pein hammer, it was cheaper to buy another hammer than to pay the postage from ebay! An old fashioned hardware shop will (should) still do them.


----------



## matthewwh (14 Sep 2011)

Hi Rod,

I'm sure I've got a few knocking about, if you PM me your address I'll pop some in the post.


----------



## Harbo (14 Sep 2011)

Thanks Matthew

The hammers are fairly big jobbies 16oz and 32oz ones - my Great Grandfather was a wheelwright!

PM sent

Rod


----------



## jimi43 (14 Sep 2011)

A little collection from a bootfair many moons past....







If any would be of use to you Rod...PM me your address and I will post.

They go 4 to 1 (L-R)

Jim


----------



## Alf (14 Sep 2011)

Rod, if you're replacing the handles, those who know tell me you can just use a wooden wedge lengthways - only when that starts to loosen will you need to fit a metal wedge crosswise. Having said which, I'd fancy both on a 32oz head I think...!


----------



## No skills (14 Sep 2011)

Just the metal one will do a 32oz head just fine  

I'm certainly in the wrong job - my hammers start at 16 oz and go upwards.


----------



## Harbo (14 Sep 2011)

Wooden wedges I can make so if the metal ones go cross wise than they will have to be quite small?

Rod


----------



## CHJ (14 Sep 2011)

Always used hard wood wedges and a dab of water proof glue on mine, rarely does a local farmer come back wanting a Hammer or Axe handle tightened before the whole thing is firewood fodder. Perhaps that's more down to the usual practice of dunking them in a water trough if they hear them ringing.

As you might gather not exactly fine cabinet makers tools though.


----------



## katellwood (14 Sep 2011)

http://www.shopwiki.co.uk/Hammer-Wedges/products/Hammer 

Any good?


----------



## studders (15 Sep 2011)

A slight deviation if I may..

I need to replace a handle on a hammer, purely sentimental value, what wood beside Hickory could I use? I do have some Hickory but I don't think it's wide enough, could I laminate it or would that be a bad idea with it being a hammer an all?


----------



## dedee (15 Sep 2011)

I know it's a long way to go for them but if you happen to be in France they are readily available from the DIY Sheds over here eg

Hammer Wedges

Note to self... must get around to replacing the handles I bought the wedges for 3 years ago  

Andy


----------



## woodbloke (15 Sep 2011)

studders":2q70p4i0 said:


> A slight deviation if I may..
> 
> I need to replace a handle on a hammer, purely sentimental value, what wood beside Hickory could I use? I do have some Hickory but I don't think it's wide enough, could I laminate it or would that be a bad idea with it being a hammer an all?


Hickory is the No1 choice for hammer and tool shaft handles generally (pick axes, mattocks etc) but decent straight grained ash will also do the job and no, I wouldn't laminate it if it were me - Rob


----------



## János (15 Sep 2011)

Hello,

Any straight grained piece of wood from a species with high bending/tensile strength would suffice for a handle. Ash, Black locust, elm etc. I am with Chas: double wedging the handle with wooden wedges is quite reliable solution, even without glue.

Have a nice day,

János


----------



## studders (15 Sep 2011)

OK thanks chaps, I'll put it off until I can get some thicker Hickory, got some Ash too but again not thick enough.


----------



## Harbo (15 Sep 2011)

I ordered some handles from Toolsfastdirect.
Straight grained Hickory
They cost £1.38 to £2 odd - hardly worth bothering to make them for that?
Should be delivered tomorrow so I will report back as to quality.

Rod


----------



## studders (15 Sep 2011)

They certainly do the handle I need but I just fancied having a go myself, still.. will be useful if make a upballs of it, ta for the link.




Edit. Don't know if it's my browser but almost everything I've looked at on that site says 'out of stock' ?


----------



## Harbo (15 Sep 2011)

I didn't buy that many - honest! 

Rod


----------



## studders (15 Sep 2011)

You sure now ?

Must be something to do with my browser, else their stock systems software has gone up the wall.


----------



## Benchwayze (18 Sep 2011)

Is the following any help Rod?

http://www.handytools.co.uk/acatalog/Ha ... s_811.html

Regards
John


----------



## Harbo (18 Sep 2011)

Thanks for the links.

I've fitted the handles with wooden wedges (and reused a couple of old ones).
The Hickory handles from Toolfastdirect are fine and very good value.
Jim and Matthew are kindly sending me some metal wedges to finish them off - ie to be driven at across the wooden ones as Alf recommended.








Rod


----------

